# Hunter is at the bridge...(picture heavy)



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I hope he gets his tail back in heaven. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to Hunter. He made me smile.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute and what a sweet old sugar face. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

RIP dear Hunter. You will be missed!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry sam, but like some one else said, you did good for hunter, and enzo, is going to miss him.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

RIP Sweet Hunter. Thank you for sharing pictures of him.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sam, I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet boy. You are forever loved. Those pics are treasures!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP sweet Hunter - you were much loved and will be missed


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

RIP Hunter!! He has many of our friends waiting to greet him at the bridge. So sorry for the loss, Sam.  *HUGS to and Enzo!*


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. Run free sweet Hunter.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Hunter. He sure is a handsome boy and I thank you for posting all the great pictures. Run free, Hunter.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Hunter was a handsome boy! I am sorry for your loss. You did a good job giving Hunter lots of love and care since he came to live there. You were his champion when he needed one.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry Sam......RIP Hunter!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a lovely tribute to Hunter. I'm so sorry for your loss, Enzo and all of you will surely miss that sweet boy.

RIP Hunter, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP hunter  SO sorry sam<3


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I knew this was coming, but am so sorry to hear.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Hunter. The pictures are beautiful and he looked liked such a sweet dog and a good buddy to Enzo.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the beautiful tribute of Hunter. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

What a beautiful picture tribute to your Hunter.
Hunter will be playing with my Smooch and Snobear.
I am SO SORRY and I am sure Enzo misses him. It always broke my heart to see the dog that was left behing.

Kisses and hugs to you-you did the right thing setting Hunter free, because you loved him!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


Thank you so much for this. Thank you all so much. It is so nice to have a community of people who actually understand what I'm going through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Sam

Steve is so wonderful to do the Rainbow Bridge pics.
Rest in Peace, sweet Hunter and SAM I am so very sorry!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

RIP Hunter. I'm so sorry for you, your family and Enzo's loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is so hard to let them go, but absolutely the most loving and kind thing you/we can do.

Hunter was a love and I hope he is playing happily at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

((( Hugs Sam, and Enzo))) So very sorry for your loss. I know that pain oh too well. May time heal the pain of your loss.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. Hunter is free of pain and sickness running free at the Bridge. I hope he can find Tucker and Brandy. They are real fun to hang out with and they will show him a great time, until your reunited.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Rest Well, Hunter


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He was so beautiful and sweet. I am so very sorry Sam, Jeff and Enzo. Godspeed Hunter, look for Selka at the Bridge!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> It is so hard to let them go, but absolutely the most loving and kind thing you/we can do.
> 
> Hunter was a love and I hope he is playing happily at Rainbow Bridge.


What she said, times two.

Lucy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for your loss--the pictures say it all as to the love that was shared between Enzo and Hunter; your post says it all as to the love that was shared by your family with Hunter. RIP sweet Hunter.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He looks like he was an absolute sweet heart. Godspeed Hunter.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Hunter has passed away. You are certainly in our thoughts and prayers. Sending love from Ohio!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry about Hunter. The photos are so precious. He was clearly well loved. I understand what Enzo is going through as well. It has been hard for Jazz as well missing her sister.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Hunter, I'm glad you got your scrambled egg


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  he was beautiful and he was clearly very very loved


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry Hunter had to leave.

Rest in peace sweet boy. You will be sadly missed by many.

Hugs to you and Enzo


----------



## Jo's Goldens (Jan 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your pictures. Such sweetness to see them both cuddling together. I'm sure that he was greeted by all our pups at the Bridge. It's so hard to let them go. We still miss our girl so much but the happy times get us through our sad moments.
RIP sweet Hunter.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry Sam - RIP Hunter. I love the pictures of Hunter and Enzo. You can tell they loved each other. I hope Enzo is doing ok.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry Sam that Hunter has crossed the Rainbow Bridge. The pictures of him were very beautiful. No one fully understands how anyone feels until it's their time to experience the loss. It can be so devastating, painful, and heartwrenching, because our beloved four legged companions mean so much to us and are such a big part of our lives. 

I feel for Enzo-he is grieving the loss of Hunter as much as you and your family are. Sometimes I think it is so much harder for those left behind than the one who crosses the bridge.

Godspeed sweet Hunter.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These were lovely pics of Hunter. You made a big difference in his life for sure. Sending a hug to Enzo and strength to you all.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

He was a very handsome, distinguished older fellow. I'm sure he thanked his lucky stars that he ever found his way into your life. I don't know who was luckier, you for getting a wonderful dog, or him in the way in which you were there for him when the chips were down. My condolences Sam. I hope you take some comfort in knowing you made him happy in the winter of his life.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleep soft, sweet boy.


----------



## Pugmom (Apr 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of such a wonderful boy who you gave the best life possible for.
Brenda


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Hunter, sweet sweet pics, and sorry to hear Enzo has lost a friend....RIP Hunter, run free lil buddy.....prayers for all of you...thanks for sharing the pics, they sure showed he was loved.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that I missed this thread about Hunter. You shared such a beautiful tribute of him that shows how much he was loved by everyone including sweet Enzo. Please give him an extra hug from me because I know he is feeling alittle lost right now without his buddy. May all your memories help to heal your family. those are some great pictures and really show the love that everyone had for him and him for yall.

Run free sweet Hunter


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your sweet old boy I loved the pictures you posted of him! They were very cute! I loved all the chair pics! Thank you for sharing him with us!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Play hard at the bridge sweet Hunter. The pictures of him with Enzo are priceless. I'm sure Enzo knew his time with his buddy were slim.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

RIP Hunter. You were truly beautiful and will be so missed


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Godspeed Hunter. My heart goes out to all of you, especially Enzo. You can tell how much he loves Hunter by the pictures.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hunter was such a handsome boy. I just love the pictures of he and Enzo sleeping together. Sending hugs {{{{{}}}} Rest in peace Hunter.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly Hunter and watch over Enzo


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, looked like such a sweet dog!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed this until today. I'm sorry that Hunter had to leave you but he's strong and healthy again at the Bridge. Poor Enzo, you can really tell how much he loved Hunter from the pictures. I hope Hunter sends him a little 'it'll be ok' sign so he starts to feel better.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

paula bedard said:


> I hope Hunter sends him a little 'it'll be ok' sign so he starts to feel better.


It snowed on Sunday and Monday...my little sister (age 5) told me that she thought that Hunter made it snow when it's not supposed to because he knew how much Enzo loved the snow and he wanted to cheer Enzo up.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We just got the call that Hunter is back from being cremated. My FIL is out of town, so I'll be heading up there to pick up his remains this weekend. *sigh*


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

It definitely brings it all back when you get the ashes. You guys will be in my thoughts! I hope Enzo is keeping well.

Your sister sounds like such a sweetie!

Kim


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> It snowed on Sunday and Monday...my little sister (age 5) told me that she thought that Hunter made it snow when it's not supposed to because he knew how much Enzo loved the snow and he wanted to cheer Enzo up.


Oh how sweet! 

I am so sorry for your loss. Keeping you and Enzo in our prayers Hugs


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. My heart lurches every time i see the passing of a dog named hunter. It will be 8 years ago come oct. 16 that i lost my precious golden boy, hunte (in my avatar) to proheart6 at age 4 years and 2 months. But he still lives in my heart and always with, along with all my other rainbow bridge pals.


----------

